# Job market



## pr0xibus (Nov 20, 2010)

Evening guys, or should i say morning. 

Wee bit about my self. 26 Years old with partner and 2 children 1 and 3. Recently graduated with a BSc in Computer Network management & Design.

I have always been interested in moving from scotland, and for some strange reason ive always had canada on the back of my mind. Can anyone tell me what the job market is for IT / Helpdesk Work etc etc. I have only 1 years work experience but know alot more than i should "Dont think it would make a difference tho".

If i think i could find a job, i would probably move over by myself for the first few months to sort a few things out and then move the family over, Can this be achieved on very low start up money.

Many Thanks

N


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

pr0xibus said:


> Evening guys, or should i say morning.
> 
> Wee bit about my self. 26 Years old with partner and 2 children 1 and 3. Recently graduated with a BSc in Computer Network management & Design.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I don't want to put you off, but realistically you'll require some spare money for this endeavour. The amount is personal and will depend on your requirements.

There is a pretty decent amount of IT jobs being offered in Toronto. However, I'd try to sit a couple of certification exams (such as Linux/Windows servers or Java programming) which are valid anywhere in the world. With those credentials you can start off with a much better hourly rate or salary.

Cheers


----------



## pr0xibus (Nov 20, 2010)

scharlack said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't want to put you off, but realistically you'll require some spare money for this endeavour. The amount is personal and will depend on your requirements.
> 
> ...


Hi mate cheers for the reply.
realistically how much would i need. Yeah i have the MCDST and i am CCNA Qualified at the moment. im in the process on mcse and mcsa


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

pr0xibus said:


> Hi mate cheers for the reply.
> realistically how much would i need. Yeah i have the MCDST and i am CCNA Qualified at the moment. im in the process on mcse and mcsa


A good idea is to come on your own first and then bring the family once you have established yourself.

You can find a small place for yourself in Toronto (average areas) for CAD 1000/month (hydro included). 

If you cook you won't need to go to restaurants very often so I would calculate $10-15/day or less just to be on the safe side.

You can get a pay as you go phone ($30/month) so you can contact potential employers.

You can find a small 22" TV for less than CAD 300 and basic cable+internet+home phone for CAD120/month.

Subway+bus monthly pass CAD 120/month.

I've referred to cheap options... of course you will find things to be more expensive once you have a steady income thus will look for better areas to live, good car, etc.

I believe airtransat offers 2-way ticket for around CAD900 (from London).


Good luck


----------



## pr0xibus (Nov 20, 2010)

scharlack said:


> A good idea is to come on your own first and then bring the family once you have established yourself.
> 
> You can find a small place for yourself in Toronto (average areas) for CAD 1000/month (hydro included).
> 
> ...




thanks for the reply.

Im not bothered about lifes little luxuries i.e tv internet phone etc etc~" if you have ever watched british tv you learn to live without it lol" all i need is a bed and cooker for a few months id mostly be out exploring anyway rather than tv. cheers for clarifying a few things anyway. is their any place i should be looking for a job their i.e. recruitment agencies particular websites that people have used with success 

Thanks in advance


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

pr0xibus said:


> thanks for the reply.
> 
> Im not bothered about lifes little luxuries i.e tv internet phone etc etc~" if you have ever watched british tv you learn to live without it lol" all i need is a bed and cooker for a few months id mostly be out exploring anyway rather than tv. cheers for clarifying a few things anyway. is their any place i should be looking for a job their i.e. recruitment agencies particular websites that people have used with success
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yw!

Agencies: Sapphire and TES (The employment solution).

Websites: workopolis, jobboom, ca.indeed.com, monster.ca

Cheers


----------



## shahadat73 (Nov 28, 2010)

*3 important issues*

#1. You must have a Canadian standard resume and cover letter in your hand.... 
#2. Must have good and huge network with people within short time...
#3. Must start over something whatever the job type or salary is...


----------

